# Any interest in a Pipe of the year?



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Just been chatting with Frank Thunder, he has just finished a lot of 12 POTY's for a group, thought we may be interested, ran the idea by him and he said sure, Who would be interested?
If i can get a few interested i could work out the details, cost ect, just as a FYI his full size pipes run right about $130 with $20 more for a matching tamper, not sure if i could get a discount for a bigger order.
Let me know guys


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Just been chatting with Frank Thunder, he has just finished a lot of 12 POTY's for a group, thought we may be interested, ran the idea by him and he said sure, Who would be interested?
> If i can get a few interested i could work out the details, cost ect, just as a FYI his full size pipes run right about $130 with $20 more for a matching tamper, not sure if i could get a discount for a bigger order.
> Let me know guys


Interested for sure

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Lets start a list, not binding, just showing interest, if we can get at least 5 ill dial in some details

1, @*Fusion*
2, @*JtAv8tor*


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Definitely interested!

1, @*Fusion*
2, @*JtAv8tor*
3, @JohnBrody15


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

You know I'm in

1, @Fusion
2, @JtAv8tor
3, @JohnBrody15
4, @cjmmm47


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I’d be interested as well.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Yea thats 5, let me see what he will do on a price

1, @*Fusion*
2, @*JtAv8tor*
3, @*JohnBrody15*
4, @*cjmmm47*
5, @*OneStrangeOne*


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

So he is saying, for any style pipe on his FB pages a price for 5 would be $600, The exception would be a Bulldog, that would be an extra $5 each, for 10 it would be $1150 also a $5 extra for the Bulldog, the only extra would be his shipping he said depending on the FRB size so i guess 1 box. This is just a pipe, no tamper (forgot to ask about tampers) Timeline would be a month max


So 5 would be $120 and $115 if we get 10 takers, plus $5 each is we go for Bulldogs and a little for shipping


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> So he is saying, for any style pipe on his FB pages a price for 5 would be $600, The exception would be a Bulldog, that would be an extra $5 each, for 10 it would be $1150 also a $5 extra for the Bulldog, the only extra would be his shipping he said depending on the FRB size so i guess 1 box. This is just a pipe, no tamper (forgot to ask about tampers) Timeline would be a month max


1. So roughly 120ish plus shipping (assuming they are all sent to one individual then split out to buyers) I am okay with that price

2. Do all buyers have to get same style/color of pipe or can it be 5 different pipes (5 extra for a bulldog) ?

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> 1. So roughly 120ish plus shipping (assuming they are all sent to one individual then split out to buyers) I am okay with that price
> 
> 2. Do all buyers have to get same style/color of pipe or can it be 5 different pipes (5 extra for a bulldog) ?
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Im sure they dont have to be the same, I was thinking the same because they would be Puff POTY but im open to whatever, they can still be stamped Puff POTY


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Im sure they dont have to be the same, I was thinking the same because they would be Puff POTY but im open to whatever, they can still be stamped Puff POTY


If they are going to marked as a puff pity or anything like that I know permission from
Forum owners is required.

Correct me if I am wrong @UBC03

I think this topic was brought up a couple years back.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> If they are going to marked as a puff pity or anything like that I know permission from
> Forum owners is required.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong @*UBC03*
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, ok lets see what @UBC03 says


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

While I can't get in on this, this round. My memory of last time was that we had to get permission to stamp them puff poty, but it wasn't hard to get if my memory serves. We asked and they said yes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> While I can't get in on this, this round. My memory of last time was that we had to get permission to stamp them puff poty, but it wasn't hard to get if my memory serves. We asked and they said yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sent a PM to @UBC03 yesterday asking, just waiting for an answer


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

1, @*Fusion*
2, @*JtAv8tor*
3, @*JohnBrody15*
4, @*cjmmm47*
5, @*OneStrangeOne*
6. @ebnash


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> While I can't get in on this, this round. My memory of last time was that we had to get permission to stamp them puff poty, but it wasn't hard to get if my memory serves. We asked and they said yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The last ones we got were the Heisenberg's there's no markings or indication of Puff anything. Simply the Heisenberg emblem. I don't remember what the reasons were.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> The last ones we got were the Heisenberg's there's no markings or indication of Puff anything. Simply the Heisenberg emblem. I don't remember what the reasons were.


You are right. I had to go look. I thought they were, sorry my bad.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> You are right. I had to go look. I thought they were, sorry my bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No worries brother I had to go check mine as well! :vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> No worries brother I had to go check mine as well! :vs_cool:


It's odd, because before I went am looked I would have swore it was there. Now I'm questioning all my memories lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> It's odd, because before I went am looked I would have swore it was there. Now I'm questioning all my memories lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


LoL, I don't trust mine for s**t anymore!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I know we did talk about it but I don’t remember why it didn’t happen, licensing issues or something maybe.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I know we did talk about it but I don't remember why it didn't happen, licensing issues or something maybe.


I just found that thread, didnt see any mention in the thread, could have been done by PM i guess


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I would suggest reaching out to @curmudgeonista as Dino is under the weather right now and I believe Jack was in on the last one

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I would suggest reaching out to @*curmudgeonista* as Dino is under the weather right now and I believe Jack was in on the last one
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


PM Sent


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> PM Sent


This all is of course if we are wanting to put anything "puff" copyrighted on the pipes. Nothing saying we can't do a group buy without that stuff on it.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> This all is of course if we are wanting to put anything "puff" copyrighted on the pipes. Nothing saying we can't do a group buy without that stuff on it.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Yea we could but then it wouldnt be a Puff Poty lol guess we could put FOP POTY (friends of Puff) dont think they could say much about that, though i could be wrong, i have been known to be wrong a time or two :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> This all is of course if we are wanting to put anything "puff" copyrighted on the pipes. Nothing saying we can't do a group buy without that stuff on it.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


It doesn't bother me at all not having it on the Heisenberg, although I would have liked to have had em numbered, maybe something like 1 of 7. I don't think it would be worth any extra cost though.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> It doesn't bother me at all not having it on the Heisenberg, although I would have liked to have had em numbered, maybe something like 1 of 7. I don't think it would be worth any extra cost though.


Cool
Idea

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

A pic of the group buy he just finished


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> A pic of the group buy he just finished


Very cool

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry guys a little preoccupied.. I could bubble it up to admin. 

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Sorry guys a little preoccupied.. I could bubble it up to admin.
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


We understand you were busy spending all that MOD pay they give you  haha


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> We understand you were busy spending all that MOD pay they give you  haha


Yep it all went to my copay.. (my copay is zero , so I broke even)

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Question has been bubbled..a

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I know we did talk about it but I don't remember why it didn't happen, licensing issues or something maybe.





Fusion said:


> I just found that thread, didnt see any mention in the thread, could have been done by PM i guess





JtAv8tor said:


> I would suggest reaching out to @*curmudgeonista* as Dino is under the weather right now and I believe Jack was in on the last one
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader





Fusion said:


> PM Sent


We did get permission from Admin to include Puff or Puff.com on the last one. Not sure why it didn't actually make it on the pipes. Wasn't a problem on this end, though.

And I feel confident in saying, the permission we obtained on that one can be applied to any and all future POTY's. So, yes, it's a go.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> We did get permission from Admin to include Puff or Puff.com on the last one. Not sure why it didn't actually make it on the pipes. Wasn't a problem on this end, though.
> 
> And I feel confident in saying, the permission we obtained on that one can be applied to any and all future POTY's. So, yes, it's a go.


Thanks much for the information !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Good news, Thank you Mods :thumb:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

It would be cool if the pipes were stamped and there was some kind of theme that shows the pipes are a set. If I remember right, the last one, the pipes had to be the same shape, with some variation in the stem and I think the .50 cal shell casing was optional....I think......I wish we had those stamped Puff POTY(anyone know how to stamp a pipe?) 



But if the maker is willing to make different shapes for the same batch price, that's sounds like a good deal. 



Oh his facelook page, there's a Nording freehand looking pipe that's nice. There's also an apple or a pot that also looks pretty good. But I think that poker looks like his signature pipe, so....maybe that's the one to go for. Decisions decisions......


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> It would be cool if the pipes were stamped and there was some kind of theme that shows the pipes are a set. If I remember right, the last one, the pipes had to be the same shape, with some variation in the stem and I think the .50 cal shell casing was optional....I think......I wish we had those stamped Puff POTY(anyone know how to stamp a pipe?)
> 
> But if the maker is willing to make different shapes for the same batch price, that's sounds like a good deal.
> 
> Oh his facelook page, there's a Nording freehand looking pipe that's nice. There's also an apple or a pot that also looks pretty good. But I think that poker looks like his signature pipe, so....maybe that's the one to go for. Decisions decisions......


The poker was what caught my attention. And it's a shape I don't have yet!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> It would be cool if the pipes were stamped and there was some kind of theme that shows the pipes are a set. If I remember right, the last one, the pipes had to be the same shape, with some variation in the stem and I think the .50 cal shell casing was optional....I think......I wish we had those stamped Puff POTY(anyone know how to stamp a pipe?)
> 
> But if the maker is willing to make different shapes for the same batch price, that's sounds like a good deal.
> 
> Oh his facelook page, there's a Nording freehand looking pipe that's nice. There's also an apple or a pot that also looks pretty good. But I think that poker looks like his signature pipe, so....maybe that's the one to go for. Decisions decisions......


I will ask him to stamp the Puff Poty 2019 and a serial no if you guys want one, i would claim no 5 right now :grin2:

I was originally thinking 1 pipe shape with maybe a different color stem choice and thats what i asked about, am i to take it you guys would rather choose your own style pipe?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> The poker was what caught my attention. And it's a shape I don't have yet!


I would be down with a Poker, dont have one yet either


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> I would be down with a Poker, dont have one yet either


I am good with what ever shape


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fusion said:


> I will ask him to stamp the Puff Poty 2019 and a serial no if you guys want one, i would claim no 5 right now :grin2:
> 
> I was originally thinking 1 pipe shape with maybe a different color stem choice and thats what i asked about, am i to take it you guys would rather choose your own style pipe?


#5 is yours :smile2: And thank you for putting this together too btw

I'm down for whatever's best for the group, I'm flexible. But I too, do not own a poker so.........:grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

JohnBrody15 said:


> ....I wish we had those stamped Puff POTY (*anyone know how to stamp a pipe?*)....


Would be very easy to do with a letter die set.


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

I would love to see one shape and just vary the stain color and/or stem color. And stamping them would be awesome. I got I'm on this year's Corn Cob Nation POTY from Missouri Meerschaum and they're stamped and I think it adds to them.

The poker I got from him smokes wonderfully and Frank has been an awesome guy to deal with so this could be fun. Awesome idea @Fusion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

cjmmm47 said:


> I would love to see one shape and just vary the stain color and/or stem color. And stamping them would be awesome. I got I'm on this year's Corn Cob Nation POTY from Missouri Meerschaum and they're stamped and I think it adds to them.
> 
> The poker I got from him smokes wonderfully and Frank has been an awesome guy to deal with so this could be fun. Awesome idea @*Fusion*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you be ok with another Poker though?


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Would you be ok with another Poker though?


Yeah... regardless it would be different from my first one I'm some respect anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> We did get permission from Admin to include Puff or Puff.com on the last one. Not sure why it didn't actually make it on the pipes. Wasn't a problem on this end, though.
> 
> And I feel confident in saying, the permission we obtained on that one can be applied to any and all future POTY's. So, yes, it's a go.


I had asked permission again before this was posted.. the reply was the same as last year. No problems with going forward.

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Giving this a BUMP any more interested

1, @*Fusion*
2, @*JtAv8tor*
3, @*JohnBrody15*
4, @*cjmmm47*
5, @*OneStrangeOne*
6. @*ebnash*


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Another Bump and an update
Seems all 6 of us are good on a Poker, ill try to pin down some dimensions and get back to you all

1, @*Fusion*
2, @*JtAv8tor*
3, @*JohnBrody15*
4, @*cjmmm47*
5, @*OneStrangeOne*
6. @*ebnash*


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Going to bump this again, in hopes we can hook a few more pipers. I was involved in the last POTY, until the final call was made, and I backed out. At the time, I wasn't crazy about the shape that was chosen. Now I regret it, because I really like the shape and missed out.

I will also voice my opinion that we should mark it, somehow, but discreetly.

Now, add your name to the list already. The price point is very reasonable for a small maker pipe.

And, thanks to @Fusion for starting this and following through.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Going to bump this again, in hopes we can hook a few more pipers. I was involved in the last POTY, until the final call was made, and I backed out. At the time, I wasn't crazy about the shape that was chosen. Now I regret it, because I really like the shape and missed out.
> 
> I will also voice my opinion that we should mark it, somehow, but discreetly.
> 
> ...


Thanks EriK, i dont see a problem marking them, lots of room on the bottom of a Poker to do this, was thinking something like this

2019
Puff POTY
3 (A serial nimber)
THUNDER (I think this is how he marks his pipes )

Any thoughts?


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Only other suggestion, if we want numbers, would be to include the number/number of, as in 3 of 7, or 3/7.

I'm good for whatever is decided.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Only other suggestion, if we want numbers, would be to include the number/number of, as in 3 of 7, or 3/7.
> 
> I'm good for whatever is decided.


Good idea


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

ebnash said:


> Only other suggestion, if we want numbers, would be to include the number/number of, as in 3 of 7, or 3/7.
> 
> I'm good for whatever is decided.


yeah I like that idea too


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

So after some discussions with Frank Thunder and Nathan @OneStrangeOne have come up with some dimensions.

5" long, 2" high x 1/12" wide, Bowl size 3/4" x 1 1/2"

Anyone have any problems with those sizes? if not i can offer up some finishes and stem colors


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

All good here


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

A pic of some of his finishes, i like the one at the front, Rusticated with a smooth top, the matching tampers are $20 if anyone wants to add one


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Good with what ever 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

I like the one in front as well, especially considering I already have one like the one in back left lol


He also has one similar to the one in front where the smooth goes down a bit farther that I really like as well


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm cool with the dimensions. I personally like the pipe on the back left of that 1st pick. I like the asymetrical rustication, and in another pick, you can see some really nice bird's eye. But if we're only gonna do one pattern for all the pipes, I'm fine with whatever you guys choose, because they're all nice. 



Color-wise, I actually really liked these guys, not pokers, but the color is good none-the-less. I'm liking the tans and browns, feels like it belongs in a lodge up in Montana.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

There is a choice of Finish and stem color, Please go and have a look at Frank Thunders FB page and choose your Finish, ill post up the stem color choices later today, He would prefer if you dont pick a Smooth, i can explain why if you need me to, if you feel you really NEED a smooth let me know


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Stem choices
There are a few that are no longer made, jungle, horn, marble, and white marble


There are a few more choices you guys need to make


1, Straight, 1/8 bent, 1/4 bent
2, matching Tamper ($20 extra)


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I like the one in front with the smoke ripple 1/8 bent with a tamp


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

cjmmm47 said:


> I like the one in front as well, especially considering I already have one like the one in back left lol
> 
> He also has one similar to the one in front where the smooth goes down a bit farther that I really like as well


Yes thats a nicer one, i like it


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> View attachment 262290
> 
> I like the one in front with the smoke ripple 1/8 bent with a tamp


I'm following this and still debating whether to jump in. My choice would be the same as @OneStrangeOne. I like the one in front with smoke ripple...and I want the tamper as well.

Arizona - Fall is here!! Cigars and Motorcycles!!
Taz


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Lets call nathans pick style no 1
cjmmm47 and my pick no 2


any others made choices yet? would like to get it all sorted in next few days if we can, need style, bent degree stem choice and if you want a tamper, need to know your serial number choices, no 1 and 5 have been taken


First pic is style no 1 (the front pipe)

second pic is style no 2


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

I’ll take serial #3 since #1 is already done lol 

1/4 bent
Blue swirl stem
No tamper, I’ve already got 2 from him lol
And black stain on the pipe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Lets start a Final list, the number in front of your name will be you designated serial number

1, @OneStrangeOne Style no 1, 1/8 bend, Smoke Ripple, Tamper=yes
2,
3, @cjmmm47 Style no 2, 1/ bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=no, Black stain

4,
5, @Fusion Style no 2, 1/8 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=yes, Dark brown stain

6,
7,


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

1, @*OneStrangeOne* Style no 1, 1/8 bend, Smoke Ripple, Tamper=yes
2,
3, @*cjmmm47* Style no 2, 1/ bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=no, Black stain

4, @*JtAv8tor* Style 1, Blue, no tamper

5, @*Fusion* Style no 2, 1/8 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=yes, Dark brown stain

6,
7,


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Recap on the deal with Frank Thunder


5 to 9 orders $120 and $20 extra for a matching tamper and a little extra for some shipping

10 plus orders $115 and $20 for a tamper


He requires 50% down payment when we order, balance when they are ready to ship, he takes PayPal, i would be willing to take the payments and disperse it to him but if you prefer to send payment direct to Frank thats ok also
His timeline is 4 weeks but he is being cautious and would probably be less


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Style no 3 is the pipe on the back left side, is that the 1 you like @JohnBrody15 ?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

1, @*OneStrangeOne* Style no 1, 1/8 bend, Smoke Ripple, Tamper=yes
2,
3, @*cjmmm47* Style no 2, 1/ bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=no, Black stain
4, @*JtAv8tor* Style 1, 1/8 bend, Blue swirl, no tamper
5, @*Fusion* Style no 2, 1/8 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=yes, Dark brown stain
6,
7,


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Style option no 4 and i think the last one is a full Rustication a bit like this pic, and a better pic of option 3


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Style no 3 is the pipe on the back left side, is that the 1 you like @*JohnBrody15* ?


Yup, back left, style #3. 1/8th bend, no tamper.

Is it possible to find out what stem and color he used for these:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Yup, back left, style #3. 1/8th bend, no tamper.
> 
> Is it possible to find out what stem and color he used for these:


Yes ill ask him


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Yup, back left, style #3. 1/8th bend, no tamper.
> 
> Is it possible to find out what stem and color he used for these:


He said Coffee


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

1, @*OneStrangeOne* Style no 1, 1/8 bend, Smoke Ripple, Tamper=yes
2, @*JohnBrody15* Style 3, 1/8 bend, Coffee Tamper=no
3, @*cjmmm47* Style no 2, 1/ bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=no, Black stain
4, @*JtAv8tor* Style 1, 1/8 bend, Blue swirl, no tamper
5, @*Fusion* Style no 2, 1/8 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=yes, Dark brown stain
6, @ebnash
7,


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Left no 7 open for @tazdvl should he decide to join us


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Would it be bad form to bat @ signal some of the other pipe regulars or does it put them on the spot?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Would it be bad form to bat @ signal some of the other pipe regulars or does it put them on the spot?


Well they must have seen the thread by now so i figure if they were interested they would have said something, wouldnt want to put any pressure on anyone


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Well they must have seen the thread by now so i figure if they were interested they would have said something, wouldnt want to put any pressure on anyone


Good call. That's what I'd worry about, fellas feeling the pressure.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I know I have missed some things when I have been offline for a period of time that a bat signal would have been nice, that and it is hunting season most places now lol.


Perhaps a PM to those you think may be interested so they are not publicly on the spot?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry just now seeing this.
I only surf from phone, so miss many of these threads...

I'm in. 
I like the Style 3, 1/8 bend, Coffee without a tamper.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

1, @*OneStrangeOne* Style no 1, 1/8 bend, Smoke Ripple, Tamper=yes
2, @*JohnBrody15* Style 3, 1/8 bend, Coffee Tamper=no
3, @*cjmmm47* Style no 2, 1/ bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=no, Black stain
4, @*JtAv8tor* Style 1, 1/8 bend, Blue swirl, no tamper
5, @*Fusion* Style no 2, 1/8 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=yes, Dark brown stain
6, @*ebnash*
7, @*Scap* Style no 3, 1/8 bend Coffee Tamper=no


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I guess I’m going to choose what we will call style #5, since I want the original front pic. Basically #1, without the extended smooth portion, pictured below.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

ebnash said:


> I guess I'm going to choose what we will call style #5, since I want the original front pic. Basically #1, without the extended smooth portion, pictured below.


 How much bend and what color stem Erik? @*ebnash
*
*And do you want the matching tamper?*


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Fusion said:


> How much bend and what color stem Erik? @*ebnash
> *
> *And do you want the matching tamper?*


Yeah, sorry. Just trying to work out that decision. Couple questions...

1. Will he just do a black stem?
2. What color is the stem pictured below?


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok, I spoke with Frank on FB and got it figured out. Sorry to hold everyone up...

1, @OneStrangeOne Style no 1, 1/8 bend, Smoke Ripple, Tamper=yes
2, @JohnBrody15 Style 3, 1/8 bend, Coffee Tamper=no
3, @cjmmm47 Style no 2, 1/ bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=no, Black stain
4, @JtAv8tor Style 1, 1/8 bend, Blue swirl, no tamper
5, @Fusion Style no 2, 1/8 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=yes, Dark brown stain
6, @ebnash Style no 5, 1/8 bend, Amber Tortoise Stem, Tamper = no, Dark Brown Stain
7, @Scap Style no 3, 1/8 bend Coffee Tamper=no


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Mine was missing the "4" from 1/4" lol so I added it 

1, @OneStrangeOne Style no 1, 1/8 bend, Smoke Ripple, Tamper=yes
2, @JohnBrody15 Style 3, 1/8 bend, Coffee Tamper=no
3, @cjmmm47 Style no 2, 1/4 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=no, Black stain
4, @JtAv8tor Style 1, 1/8 bend, Blue swirl, no tamper
5, @Fusion Style no 2, 1/8 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=yes, Dark brown stain
6, @ebnash Style no 5, 1/8 bend, Amber Tortoise Stem, Tamper = no, Dark Brown Stain
7, @Scap Style no 3, 1/8 bend Coffee Tamper=no


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Great we got everyone's choices, im going to be PM ing you all my Paypal details here some time today, need some deposits please, Please do Friends and Family you can put your screen name in the remarks if you wish but i think i know your names.
As i said its 50% down so thats $60 if you dont want a tamper and $70 if you do, balance to be paid before frank ships the order, if you want to pay Frank direct thats ok also, ill get the details to you.

Calling @tazdvl You in?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

So @cjmmm47 has had to bow out of this, hope all is well Buddy @tazdvl there is a nice spot for you to slip right in :grin2:

1, @*OneStrangeOne* Style no 1, 1/8 bend, Smoke Ripple, Tamper=yes
2, @*JohnBrody15* Style 3, 1/8 bend, Coffee Tamper=no
3,
4, @*JtAv8tor* Style 1, 1/8 bend, Blue swirl, no tamper
5, @*Fusion* Style no 2, 1/8 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=yes, Dark brown stain
6, @*ebnash* Style no 5, 1/8 bend, Amber Tortoise Stem, Tamper = no, Dark Brown Stain
7, @*Scap* Style no 3, 1/8 bend Coffee Tamper=no


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sorry guys. Circumstances beyond my control for a while. I know you will all enjoy this pipe! Thanks again to @Fusion for taking the time to set this all up.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Just xferred my funds


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

In to see how these come out.

Last time everything was agreed on for the stamp but with so many other details being discussed I think it just got lost in the wash.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

1, @*OneStrangeOne* Style no 1, 1/8 bend, Smoke Ripple, Tamper=yes
2, @*JohnBrody15* Style 3, 1/8 bend, Coffee Tamper=no
3, @tazdvl Style 2, 1/8 bend, smoke ripple, Tamper - Yes
4, @*JtAv8tor* Style 1, 1/8 bend, Blue swirl, no tamper
5, @*Fusion* Style no 2, 1/8 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=yes, Dark brown stain
6, @*ebnash* Style no 5, 1/8 bend, Amber Tortoise Stem, Tamper = no, Dark Brown Stain
7, @*Scap* Style no 3, 1/8 bend Coffee Tamper=no

If @cjmmm47 is going to give up The Intimidator's number 3, I'm gonna take it.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Still waiting for some payment but i have sent the deposit to Frank and he has us locked in for starting, 4 pipes ahead of us (1 is mine :grin2
The stem choice is now locked, no changes, you have a couple of days to change the style if needed.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Just to let you all know i have received payment from everyone, Thank you guys :vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Fusion said:


> Just to let you all know i have received payment from everyone, Thank you guys :vs_cool:


moving to Brazil now? :grin2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Got an update from Frank today, his supplies have landed and he will start our order towards the end of the week, he said 2 weeks to finish them (if everything goes well)


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Got an update from Frank today, his supplies have landed and he will start our order towards the end of the week, he said 2 weeks to finish them (if everything goes well)


Woohoo !!

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## swmalone78 (Nov 10, 2019)

I am going to keep an eye on this and perhaps by the next POTY I will be educated enough to feel comfortable jumping onboard.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Frank just messaged me, he will start our pipes tomorrow, will post up pics as he sends them, if its anything like my order there will be lots of pic's


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Todays pics from Frank


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

So pipe 1/7 Nathan's @OneStrangeOne was well on its way and then this, he is scrapping it and starting again, hate to see it but shows he is picky about his work


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Second try, much better @OneStrangeOne :smile2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> So pipe 1/7 Nathan's @OneStrangeOne was well on its way and then this, he is scrapping it and starting again, hate to see it but shows he is picky about his work


What happened?
I can't tell from the picture...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Scap said:


> What happened?
> 
> I can't tell from the picture...












Looks like a couple pits in the bowl to me.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Colin, thanks for the updates and work in progress pics.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Another pic of 1/7 he dont work weekends so this will be the last until Monday


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> What happened?
> I can't tell from the picture...


Yes as @JtAv8tor said, pits in the bowl was the problem


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

2 pics from frank today, 2/7 and 3/7 @tazdvl and @*JohnBrody15* i believe


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

2 more pics today, no 4/7 and 5/7 @JtAv8tor and me :smile2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

All the pipes ready for shaping


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Stem work on pipe 1/7 @*OneStrangeOne*


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Feeling a little shunned that 6/7 and 7/7 didn't get a post of their own....lol


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> Feeling a little shunned that 6/7 and 7/7 didn't get a post of their own....lol


Think Frank forgot to post those lol or i could have missed them, ill look again


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipes 6/7 and 7/7 @ebnash and @*Scap*, sorry, i did miss them :frown2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like 1/7 stem is close to finished @OneStrangeOne


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Looks like 1/7 stem is close to finished @OneStrangeOne


Looking good!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Digging the update pics as they are made. 

Thanks for keeping us updated 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipe 2/7 stem work @JohnBrody15


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Pipe 2/7 stem work @*JohnBrody15*


There she is!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipe 3/7 stem with tape still on it, working on the button, this is the only pic if it, could be he will post more later, ill post if so @tazdvl


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like pipe 3/7 stem done @tazdvl


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Early stages of pipe 4/7 stem @*JtAv8tor*


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like 4/7 stem is done @JtAv8tor


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Looks like 4/7 stem is done @JtAv8tor


Hell yeah now I am itching to get this in my hands ...matter of fact can we pay up remaining half prior to it being needed ?

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Hell yeah now I am itching to get this in my hands ...matter of fact can we pay up remaining half prior to it being needed ?
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


You sure can, anytime you guys are ready just send it, same place as last time, not rushing anyone, seems like its going to be at least another week


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> You sure can, anytime you guys are ready just send it, same place as last time, not rushing anyone, seems like its going to be at least another week


Okay once I get my travel pay next week I want to settle that up. Thanks !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipe 5/7 stem, mine yea


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Stems 6/7 and 7/7 finished @ebnash and @Scap


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

So they are all shaped and marked out for rustication, he did send me short video of each one but i cant figure out how to get it on here, so just a Pic


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Excellent!



Check PP....you've got mail!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Check PP....you've got mail!


Got it, thank you :thumb:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipe 1/7 ready for stain @*OneStrangeOne **
*


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Frank is having to make pipe 2/7 again, he started rustication and it had bad deep pits in the outside, puts him back about 1 day he said


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> Frank is having to make pipe 2/7 again, he started rustication and it had bad deep pits in the outside, puts him back about 1 day he said


I'm really impressed with his QC. He must have a huge pile of seconds....


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> I'm really impressed with his QC. He must have a huge pile of seconds....


I did ask him about that, he said most times he can make them into something else, he said this one will be made into a smaller nosewarmer


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like he caught up, pipes 2/7 and 3/7 ready for stain @JohnBrody15 @tazdvl


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Too cool, Frank actually reached out to me today and did a facetime call with me to show me the progress on my pipe and ask me a couple questions. Very cool dude with some awesome talent in making pipes, getting more and more excited about this ! @Fusion good find on a great pipe craftsman!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Too cool, Frank actually reached out to me today and did a facetime call with me to show me the progress on my pipe and ask me a couple questions. Very cool dude with some awesome talent in making pipes, getting more and more excited about this ! @*Fusion* good find on a great pipe craftsman!


Oh i didnt find him @cjmmm47 did, he bought a poker and showed us, thats how i found Frank


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Oh i didnt find him @*cjmmm47* did, he bought a poker and showed us, thats how i found Frank


Either way I am sure I may end up with a few of his pipes down the road !


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Looks like pipe 3/7 stem done @tazdvl


That's beautiful! Thanks for sharing, Colin.

BTW, I sent you a message on FB.

Arizona - Fall is here!! Cigars and Motorcycles!!
Taz


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Frank sent a sample pic o the Stamping we asked for, he asked if this is ok, i did say yes and hope you guys agree, i did remind him of the serial numbers, 1/7, 2/7 and so on


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

First 3 pipes stained and stamped


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipes 4 and 5 stained and stamped


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipes 6 and 7 stained and stamped


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome. I’ve been so busy lately that zi keep forgetting about this, so it makes it even better to check in and see so much progress being made, instead of looking for it multiple times per day.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Frank has just told me he will be ready for shipping on Saturday, anyone still owing the second payment installment please try to get it to me before then


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Just to be ready, would you all PM me your details, i probably have quite a few addys but this way is easier :grin2:

1, @*OneStrangeOne* 
2, @*JohnBrody15* 
3, @*tazdvl* 
4, @*JtAv8tor* 
6, @*ebnash* 
7, @*Scap*


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

PM with addy and rest of the payment sent.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Just spoke to Frank, he is making the Tampers and bags now, polishing later and he will send some pics


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Starting the Tampers


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Just to let you guys know, everyone is all paid up and the final balance has been sent to Frank, he has confirmed its been received, thanks all :vs_cool:


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

I just saw the finished products on Frank's Facebook page. The pipes are beautiful guys, enjoy them!

Thanks again @Fusion for putting your time into setting this up for everybody.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pics Pipe 1/7


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pics pipe 2/7


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipe 3/7


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipe 4


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipe 5


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipe 6


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Pipe 7


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Group pics


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Got tracking and they are due to hit me Tuesday


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Super sweet! So glad I jumped in on this. Already talking to Frank to have another pipe made after the holidays lol


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Those are quite fine examples. Hopefully this continues on into 2020.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> Pipe 7


I love it!

Believe it or not, I thought I was picking a different style, but this pipe turned out amazing!!!!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I...so....missed....out. Those look stellar...well done!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Something about the wood grain on pipe 2 in the 3rd picture that just mesmerizes me. Those are some spectacular looking pipes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Frank did an awesome job! Can't wait to see more pics when you guys get your hands on 'em.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

The Pokers have landed, wow very impressed, ill get these packed up and shipped out asap

1, @*OneStrangeOne* Style no 1, 1/8 bend, Smoke Ripple, Tamper=yes
2, @*JohnBrody15* Style 3, 1/8 bend, Coffee Tamper=no
3, @*tazdvl* Style 2, 1/8 bend, smoke ripple, Tamper - Yes
4, @*JtAv8tor* Style 1, 1/8 bend, Blue swirl, no tamper
5, @*Fusion* Style no 2, 1/8 bent, Blue swirl, Tamper=yes, Dark brown stain
6, @*ebnash* Style no 5, 1/8 bend, Amber Tortoise Stem, Tamper = no, Dark Brown Stain
7, @*Scap* Style no 3, 1/8 bend Coffee Tamper=no


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Travoline said:


> Something about the wood grain on pipe 2 in the 3rd picture that just mesmerizes me. Those are some spectacular looking pipes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like when you first put milk in your coffee and it swirls up....


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> It's like when you first put milk in your coffee and it swirls up....


Say what?!
Who puts milk in their coffee.... :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Scap said:


> Say what?!
> Who puts milk in their coffee.... :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I thought everyone drinks their coffee like this:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

All boxed and ready to go to Post Office which i will do later today, hope i didnt get any mixed up :surprise:
Tracking numbers will follow


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Tracking numbers

9400128699939411663192 1/7 @OneStrangeOne
9400128699938879902966 2/7 @John Brody15
9400128699939411654718 3/7 @tazdvl
9400128699937965132935 4/7 @JtAv8tor
9400128699937965127269 6/7 @ebnash
9400128699937965131334 7/7 @Scap

The shipping from Frank to me and from me to you is my Christmas present to you , you will also find a little extra in your packages, have a great Christmas


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

they really came out beautiful


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

zcziggy said:


> they really came out beautiful


Sure did, even better in hand


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Tracking numbers
> 
> 9400128699939411663192 1/7 @OneStrangeOne
> 9400128699938879902966 2/7 @John Brody15
> ...


Thanks Colin. Your awesome!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I thought everyone drinks their coffee like this:


I'm not even sure what that is....but I know it is no longer coffee. >


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

They look amazing! Thank you for organizing this, Colin.


Arizona - Fall is here!! Cigars and Motorcycles!!
Taz


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like @ebnash got his today, the rest say Saturday delivery (just in case you havnt been checking :grin2


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Looks like @ebnash got his today, the rest say Saturday delivery (just in case you havnt been checking :grin2


I won't be home until 13 Dec but daughter will confirm package arrival for me

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

This morning, I left for work at 4:00am and got home at 9:00pm. The package is sitting in the kitchen, so it made it safe. Just too tired to care about opening the box. I pop her open tomorrow morning.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

ebnash said:


> This morning, I left for work at 4:00am and got home at 9:00pm. The package is sitting in the kitchen, so it made it safe. Just too tired to care about opening the box. I pop her open tomorrow morning.


It's morning now....let's go!!!!
:grin2:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Brought the package with me to work this morning and opened at my desk. Pipe is very nice and well balance when clenched.

I really like the touch of the home made pipe pouch. It's a nice differentiation from my other pipes.

Only thing that I didn't care for was whatever he used for carbonization coating. If you touch the bowl, it comes straight off on your finger. I proceeded to just wipe it out clean from the bowl with a paper towel. I'll don't like the idea of smoking something that powders off the inside of the bowl surface. Not a problem, but wanted to mention to the rest of you OCD pipers

Colin also included a tin of tobacco I've not tried or heard of and @JimInks description on tobacco reviews is quite intriguing, so I'm looking forward to lighting up a bowl.

Thanks again, Colin, for coordinating this project. The tin of tobacco was a very nice touch.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I asked Frank what he coats the bowls with, Purified Water, food grade activated charcoal and powdered sugar was his reply


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks Colin. I just wish it had a better bond. I would suggest not cleaning the bowl for at least 10 smokes or so. Most likely, you’ll just pull the carbon right off


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Pipe arrived yesterday. It feels good, very light in the hand. The grain is really nice, stems looks good, awesome overall. I'm looking forward to taking her on her maiden smoke voyage. And a tin of rattrays 3 noggins(not pictured) An intriguing Scottish blend. The Scottish blend is something I wanted to wrap my head around, having just purchased some fat bastard from watch city.

Thanks very much Colin and Frank Thunder!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Of course mine got delayed....
🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Got mine today (smoking it now) I'm very happy with it so for! Very comfortable and well balanced.The tamper is awesome I'm almost afraid to get it dirty!







Colin also included a tin of Balkan Sasieni and a custom leather pipe stand! 







Thank you brother! It's much appreciated! :vs_cool:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine arrived today, she's a beauty!

The hitchiker was way over the top, and I'll cherish it as mush as I cherish the pipe.

Thank you, again, for hosting this Colin!!!


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

I apologize for being late in posting. Mine arrived on Friday the 6th. It's beautiful. This is my first quality pipe, so I am a bit overwhelmed. My best quality before this was my MM cob.

Thank you Colin for setting this up. And thank you for the pipe tobaccy that stowed away in my package. It smells delicious, and I can't wait to use it to break in my new pipe. 

















There is a thin line between paranoid and prepared.
Taz


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

So i think thats it, all done and Delivered, hope you enjoy them, big thank you to Frank Thunder who im sure has a peek in here now and then :vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> So i think thats it, all done and Delivered, hope you enjoy them, big thank you to Frank Thunder who im sure has a peek in here now and then :vs_cool:


Yep I know mine is delivered and will get my hands on it Friday !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep I know mine is delivered and will get my hands on it Friday !
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Danm i saw delivered and forgot your away until Friday, i jumped the gun :frown2:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Danm i saw delivered and forgot your away until Friday, i jumped the gun :frown2:


Offspring confirmed delivery, so I know it's there for sure

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

It was a fun thread to follow, these pipes turned out gorgeous, really a work of art! Wish I had the dough to join in on the party but this was a great show to watch from the sidelines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Well, you guys sure know how to bring a tear to an old man's eye, i shall cherish it

@*OneStrangeOne* Thank you :vs_cool:
@*JohnBrody15* Thank you :vs_cool:
@*tazdvl* Thank you :vs_cool:
@*JtAv8tor* Thank you :vs_cool:
@*ebnash* Thank you :vs_cool:
@*Scap* Thank you :vs_cool:

Colin


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

a fine lighter for Colin....nice!!!!! :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Well, you guys sure know how to bring a tear to an old man's eye, i shall cherish it
> 
> @*OneStrangeOne* Thank you :vs_cool:
> @*JohnBrody15* Thank you :vs_cool:
> ...


Enjoy it brother!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> Well, you guys sure know how to bring a tear to an old man's eye, i shall cherish it
> 
> @*OneStrangeOne* Thank you :vs_cool:
> @*JohnBrody15* Thank you :vs_cool:
> ...


Awesome gift for an awesome Brother.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Hope it serves you well for many years.


----------



## swmalone78 (Nov 10, 2019)

If I had caught this when the orders were being placed I might not have been able to resist. If this happens again next year I hope I will find the thread early enough. 

Great looking pipes and I hope you all enjoy them and have a great Christmas.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@Fusion finally made it home, thank you sir for the Baccy ! And putting together the pipe buy it's a keeper !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Also very impressed with the performance of this pipe. Smoking my 2nd bowl now and it’s performing flawlessly. 1st bowl smoked clear down to the bottom, leaving only a tiny bit of moisture in the shank and heel.

I will definitely consider purchasing another pipe from Frank


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

@Fusion
Just wanted to give you another thanks for arranging this order. My Frank Thunder Poker is becoming my favorite pipe and is already a better smoker than every other pipe I own, including my Castellos. I've been chatting with Frank trying to decide what pipe I will order from him next. He seems pretty open to try anything and I've been wanting an author for a long time. Been holding out to try and find a 129 Dunhill, but I cannot deny how good this pipe smokes.

If he is consistent, I can see him becoming a very successful pipe maker. He seems like a good guy.

Anyway, Well done, Sir!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

You guys have some beautiful and well crafted pipes from Frank.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Well, you guys sure know how to bring a tear to an old man's eye, i shall cherish it
> 
> @*OneStrangeOne* Thank you :vs_cool:
> @*JohnBrody15* Thank you :vs_cool:
> ...


This was very thoughtful of you guys, now I really wish I would have purchased one myself for the really nice work here with the pipes and rewarding the OP!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

ebnash said:


> @*Fusion*
> Just wanted to give you another thanks for arranging this order. My Frank Thunder Poker is becoming my favorite pipe and is already a better smoker than every other pipe I own, including my Castellos. I've been chatting with Frank trying to decide what pipe I will order from him next. He seems pretty open to try anything and I've been wanting an author for a long time. Been holding out to try and find a 129 Dunhill, but I cannot deny how good this pipe smokes.
> 
> If he is consistent, I can see him becoming a very successful pipe maker. He seems like a good guy.
> ...


Yes he is great to work with, i have a Bulldog i had him make and its just as good, smokes great and i think looks great


----------

